# Need USB data link Driver



## Edoardo (Aug 18, 2004)

Dear readers,

I just spent £15 on a 'NetLinker USB 2.0 Data Link / Network Cable (480Mbps)' and was so excited to open the plastic covering that I attacked it with the scissors, and in so doing, completly cut in half the driver installation CD which I didn't even know existed!! Very intelligent I know.

Now I am unable to use it, and I am having trouble finding the driver. According to some websites the maker of this product is VioMax, but I can't seem to find their website. Please please can someone tell me where to find the driver, or if they know better can I use any similar network cable driver?
Also if anyone has the actual cable with the installation CD could they possibly email it to me please. ([email protected])

Any help will be extremely appreciated!!

Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's the drivers: http://www.eumaxinc.com/faq/index.php?cat=Universal Driver Download&subcat=USB 2.0


----------



## Edoardo (Aug 18, 2004)

Dear SacsTC,

Unfortunately Windows 'Found New Hardware Wizard' says that 'The hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software'. (I directed the wizard to install from the folder I extracted the drivers into)
If it helps, I have Windows XP and also am able to use USB 2.0 normally. It is only this cable that allows me to link two computers together that needs hardware. 

Please please somebody help me. And thank you SacsTC for trying.

Eddie


----------

